# Dell Latitude D510



## gpatrick (Jan 21, 2011)

I got an old Dell Latitude D510 and have tried unsuccessfully to install FreeBSD 8.0 and 8.1.  The message received is:

```
ERROR: Unable to write data to disk ad0!
```
After pressing 'ok' I get:

```
Couldn't make filesystems properly. Aborting.
```
After pressing 'ok' I am returned to the sysinstall menu.

This happens if I boot with or without ACPI disabled.  I had the same error when installing to my much newer Toshiba laptops, and disabling ACPI solved that problem, so expected it to fix the Dell too, but it didn't.  OpenBSD installs without error.

Has anyone installed to a Dell Latitude D510 and/or know a working solution?


----------

